# Off topic...



## wellsey1126 (Dec 10, 2011)

I am frequent on this forum .. I love everything about it. This has nothing to do with phones at all. All the developers are good at what they do . So I figure maybe they could use their skills to help me. I'm dead serious about it and I hope you would be too ... if not don't judge me for trying. I know I'm not the only one. Asking for SERIOUS ideas .... Read below

I'm sick of watching the news. Watch false promises from the Republicans about now they will lower gas prices. Yet they will choose war and taking care of foreign countries before they take care of their own people.. This shit needs to stop. But it won't if we just continue to watch and bitch about it. Why don't we just stop buying gas. Dedicate ourselves by screwing the same people that don't mind screwing us. Find a way to ride with friends, buy a bike, walk if your close enough. Sacrifice as much as we can to screw the people that don't care for us. Why continue to give them more opportunities to take more from us. We provide them with leverage . Because of us they exist we need to remind them of that .. I'm tired of it. This is not bitching I'm serious and you should be to. We need to do something. We need our own plan. I did not take this from anyone. Don't read this and brush it off. If you do, don't bitch when u pay 5 dollars a gallon of gas. We need to do something we need a plan Seriously!!!!

We have a voice USE IT!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Droidx316 (Jun 21, 2011)

I feel the same way. we treat other countries so much better then our own country. and people wonder why the good old USA sucks donkey semen anymore. something needs to be done and be done quickly

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## wellsey1126 (Dec 10, 2011)

Honestly we do. This is a great place to start and yes I know it has nothing to do with phones but with all the technology we have more power than they think

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Yeah, this belongs in a phone forum. >_>

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## wellsey1126 (Dec 10, 2011)

I honestly don't blame Obama for the gas grices I blame wall street for gambling with gas prices us always having to fuck with foreign country etc not just one person to blame

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

wellsey1126 said:


> I honestly don't blame Obama for the gas grices I blame wall street for gambling with gas prices us always having to fuck with foreign country etc not just one person to blame
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


True but I hate him anyways. Can't wait for his replacement. I'd take Dennis the menace over this assclown. I live in Illinois. He shit on this state and now he's done it to the country.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## wellsey1126 (Dec 10, 2011)

Let's not get stuck with who to blame we get side tracked and forget the cause

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## wellsey1126 (Dec 10, 2011)

Droidx316 said:


> I feel the same way. we treat other countries so much better then our own country. and people wonder why the good old USA sucks donkey semen anymore. something needs to be done and be done quickly
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


And I agree with you. Something needs to be done and we are the ones that need to do something. I post it here because I think it can spread. Its a topic we should all care about .
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ronnieruff (Jul 27, 2011)

idkwhothatis123 said:


> True but I hate him anyways. Can't wait for his replacement. I'd take Dennis the menace over this assclown. I live in Illinois. He shit on this state and now he's done it to the country.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


In what way?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikefrostlpn (Jun 7, 2011)

Worst. Thread. Idea. Ever.

It is impossible to discuss anything that even resembles politics on the internet and you should know better. Also this has absolutely nothing to do with the Samsung Galaxy Nexus (CDMA) it doesn't belong here this thread should be closed.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Mikefrostlpn said:


> Worst. Thread. Idea. Ever.
> 
> It is impossible to discuss anything that even resembles politics on the internet and you should know better. Also this has absolutely nothing to do with the Samsung Galaxy Nexus (CDMA) it doesn't belong here this thread should be closed.


Agreed. At best it belongs in the general off topic forum but even that is questionable.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## devlp1213 (Nov 20, 2011)

i wish we would just use even 10yrs of our own oil reserve, if we spend money on what e own then it's straight profit to the multi trillion debt we have. then one we are out of debt use that money for freaking alternative energy development so when we do use up all the oil we won't be without a backup plan. plus we need to switch over to natural gas, we have a huge deposit of that.but ofcourse that makes sense and we all know if it makes sense it doesn't happen.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

Forums/Rootzwiki/Off-Topic.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Moved to off topic forum


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

idkwhothatis123 said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


 umm.. No... National average was above 3.00 with bush Jr...


----------



## exarkun (Dec 4, 2011)

Don't listen to the in the pocket of the dems media...

Labor force participation rate in January of each year. (Percent of the labor force that is working)
2002 66.5
2003 66.4
2004 66.1
2005 65.8
2006 66.0
2007 66.4
2008 66.2
2009 65.7
2010 64.8
2011 64.2
2012 63.7

It's totally getting better!

source:
http://data.bls.gov/timeseries/LNS11300000?years_option=specific_years&include_graphs=true&to_month=1&from_month=2


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

You can't change what's happening in the govt, just which ass clown is doing it.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah, because his predecessor was fucking awesome.

Clinton left Bush in a good place -- Bush ass raped our country like no other.

Keep drinking the kool-aid, OP and followers.

Shut this shit down.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## wellsey1126 (Dec 10, 2011)

It was more to get something out there finding a way to screw over the gas company wall street whatever and ya this isn't the place to put it but everyone sees post here. It affects all of us ... it may be stupid but the cause isn't.

If the thread is deleted I understand but I figure maybe there could be some legit idea from some great minds....

Also Clinton was a good president but the housing market crises was his fault as much as I hate to say it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

idkwhothatis123 said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Where were gas prices $1.89 in 2009!? Because I wanna live there


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Bush Jr was the worst fucking thing to ever happen to this country.

Case rested.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Oman0123 (Oct 1, 2011)

Yeah ...i guess people forgot when gas was over 4.15 a gallon in 07 and 08.

What a douchecanoe

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Really? Do we really need to discuss politics on every single forum on the internet (let alone US politics as rootzwiki is more than a US forum)? I am not a republican or democrat (I generally hate both), but I really hate when people think they have to insist on talking about it everywhere. There are already plenty of outlets. If you miss trolls that come with such threads, then just head over to reddit as you'll find plenty.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

This is a forum to discuss the Galaxy Nexus, not politics.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

Lol I personally love this thread. Every four years I get to watch all the trolls come out and play. Best thread idea ever.

And I'm just not an Obama fan. Or bush fan (either). And I think Clinton was over hyped (got lucky with the internet boom). I truly have no idea who I want this election time and its pretty irrelevant considering the president is no more than a figure head.

I just simply want us to stop butting into everyone else's damn business and fix our own problems for once. We created 227k jobs last year and our unemployment rate stayed unchanged. What the hell. Don't worry about the middle east, don't worry about china, hell dont waste money on the kony cause either. We need to become as independent of a nation as possible. Worry about our own shit first.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Oh God don't even get Kony involved here hahaha that video's heart is in the right place but they're begging with their hands out


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Oh God don't even get Kony involved here hahaha that video's heart is in the right place but they're begging with their hands out


3% actually goes to fundraising. I am a manager at the biggest fundraiser in the country. Invisible Children is slightly shady...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

